# Roof wrap in South Wales



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, I already have the material, anyone wanna help out or could recommend someone to apply it to the roof of my 206 gti 180 (non sunroof)?


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Come on chaps someone must be confident in this thing? Lol


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Never done it before, but if you think you could do it then id be happy to be your helping hand. 
Do a bit of googling, and if you think you could grasp it, ill happily be the guy standing the other side of the car holding the wrap taught lol


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Ajm3 said:


> Never done it before, but if you think you could do it then id be happy to be your helping hand.
> Do a bit of googling, and if you think you could grasp it, ill happily be the guy standing the other side of the car holding the wrap taught lol


Lol whereabouts are u located buddy?


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just outside Bridgend, Porthcawl


----------

